# Saw dogs.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Just saw a commercial on this show starting on this Saturday here in the Midwest. 
Don't know if others noticed it either. I'm wondering how this will turn out. 

Also i haven't seen any chainsaw carvers on here. If your out there I'd like to see.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

If it shows on the satellite out here in the southwest, I'll tune in to the last half just to see what they make, but I doubt I'd watch it all, or more than one episode. I'm just too burnt out on all the over-the-top, everything-is-a-contest shows. I just want to sit back and watch Norm or St. Roy build something without a clock ticking or some giant jackpot being on the line. Years ago I was a poor soldier stationed in a rich town (Monterey CA) and used to drive by a store that had a dozen or so sitting out front - life-sized bears, totem poles etc. I could tell just looking from the car that 1) no way I was ever going to be able to afford one and 2) there is some serious skill involved in using a chain-saw to make a log look like a bear.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea I agree. There are to many stupid reality shows out there. But this might be interesting....Who knows? We will find out. 
Over the summer I went camping with the wife in the smokeys and I came across these chainsaw carvings this guy did. Here's a few pics of what he has. he's in Townsend tenn 



















































I have more. This is just a bit of what he has.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Those are very good. Was he 100% chainsaw, or did he use one of those tools that looks like an angle-grinder with a fat circular blade in it?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

joesbucketorust said:


> Those are very good. Was he 100% chainsaw, or did he use one of those tools that looks like an angle-grinder with a fat circular blade in it?


I'm not Sure. Some of these are other carvers that did them & they display them on his property. 
There for sale. But I would imagine with all that detail you would have to.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for the pics Dominick, the
folk that make them have a lot of skill. :yes:


----------



## MichaelBoyceHarris (Jan 6, 2012)

*Saw Dogs*

Good day Gentlemen:

The program in question is called Saw Dogs and it is hosted by Steve Blanchard, the man that owns the shop the ex-soldier saw off of Highway 68 in Monterey.

Steve and I are the creators of this program and spent a year and a half working to get this show made because we felt strongly about bringing the beauty of craft to a wider audience. The 10 episodes were shot in Canada on a 2 1/2 month schedule.

I understand the concerns some might have about how this art will be portrayed on reality TV but I think you'll be presently surprised, as not only have we gathered some of the best chainsaw carvers in North America (and one from England) but the pieces they created are pretty impressive considering the time they were given to complete them (sometimes only 3 days-with multiple interruptions to accommodate the cameras).

So, I do hope you take the time to tune in (at least one episode, beginning to end) and am more than happy to hear your feedback. 

The show airs Saturday at 9PM (PST) on the Velocity channel. 

Regards, 

Michael Harris


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sounds cool. Nice to hear from you. I think this should be good, considering all these reality shows out there. I'm looking forward to how this takes off. 
It's about time they have something of interest. Good luck & thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Most so-called reality shows are pretty lame and shallow. But I kind of liked that handyman one they recently did. I didn't see many episodes but what I did see I liked. It was refreshing to see one actually showcasing skills and not highlighting a bunch of ratings-grabbing drama.

Being a woodcarver of 20 years now, I'm even more interested in checking this out. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

joesbucketorust said:


> If it shows on the satellite out here in the southwest, I'll tune in to the last half just to see what they make, but I doubt I'd watch it all, or more than one episode. I'm just too burnt out on all the over-the-top, everything-is-a-contest shows. I just want to sit back and watch Norm or St. Roy build something without a clock ticking or some giant jackpot being on the line. Years ago I was a poor soldier stationed in a rich town (Monterey CA) and used to drive by a store that had a dozen or so sitting out front - life-sized bears, totem poles etc. I could tell just looking from the car that 1) no way I was ever going to be able to afford one and 2) there is some serious skill involved in using a chain-saw to make a log look like a bear.


You really hit the nail on the head. I'm sick of the shows that have some kind of competition and time clock involved. My wife likes the cooking shows and it seems like any time I see one they are all in competition with each other and running around like their ass is on fire. That is not entertainment to me. The History Channel, TLC, and National Geographic shows are way too spectacularized to be entertaining to me. A total waste of time.


----------



## MichaelBoyceHarris (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, I admit we do utilize the "deadline" element (it is TV) but the absolute truth is that (at least for the first season) our deadline was even less than the show suggests. The plot says the carvers had five days when the reality is they only had three, minus all the time the cameras ate up.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I just finished watching the show. And Let me just say. It was interesting, it felt like it flew by. Meaning I could have watched it again,because you really couldn't see the beauty and detail of the work, because they didn't focus on one particular thing at a time. Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed it. 
Two things I didn't care for, is when Ryan broke the eagles head and they told the client something different. Then when they attached the new head with screws, when the camera panned out you can see the screws plain as day. I think there could have been different ways to approach that. 
But like they said, they didn't have much time. Oh well 
Overall they did awesome!!!! I liked the bar
And so did the wife. Good job keep it up.
Can't wait for more.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Sadly, I discovered that we don't get the Velocity Channel in my area on Brighthouse cable. Bummer; I would have liked to have checked this out.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Sadly, I discovered that we don't get the Velocity Channel in my area on Brighthouse cable. Bummer; I would have liked to have checked this out.


So sorry. But I'm sure if you looked it up on you tube. You just might see some. 
Just a thought.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Watched the first one this morn. Pretty good. I was disappointed by the lack if detail they show during the actual carving but it was pretty good all the same.

Thanks for the heads up on it.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## MichaelBoyceHarris (Jan 6, 2012)

*Saw Dogs Season One*

We'd all love to see more carving. Should we be fortunate to continue on our push will be for an hour long show.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MichaelBoyceHarris said:


> We'd all love to see more carving. Should we be fortunate to continue on our push will be for an hour long show.


More carvings and longer show.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

joesbucketorust said:


> If it shows on the satellite out here in the southwest, I'll tune in to the last half just to see what they make, but I doubt I'd watch it all, or more than one episode. I'm just too burnt out on all the over-the-top, everything-is-a-contest shows. I just want to sit back and watch Norm or St. Roy build something without a clock ticking or some giant jackpot being on the line. Years ago I was a poor soldier stationed in a rich town (Monterey CA) and used to drive by a store that had a dozen or so sitting out front - life-sized bears, totem poles etc. I could tell just looking from the car that 1) no way I was ever going to be able to afford one and 2) there is some serious skill involved in using a chain-saw to make a log look like a bear.


Based on the mention of being in the military along with seeing the bear and totem pole out front I think you may be referring to the Burlwood Industries since they are right across from the Naval Post Graduate School(?).





MichaelBoyceHarris said:


> Good day Gentlemen:
> 
> The program in question is called Saw Dogs and it is hosted by Steve Blanchard, the man that owns the shop the ex-soldier saw off of Highway 68 in Monterey.
> 
> ...


 I've seen much of Steve Blanchards work around the peninsula over the years and must say it is quite impressive so I'll be sure to tune in this week and give some feedback.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Marv said:


> Based on the mention of being in the military along with seeing the bear and totem pole out front I think you may be referring to the Burlwood Industries since they are right across from the Naval Post Graduate School(?).


I think that was probably them. I was at DLI.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I was looking forward in seeing this weeks episode. But why only a half hour show this week? 
Kinda shocked, most of these shows are usually an hour.


----------



## CarverKen (Jan 14, 2012)

*Hey..I've seen those carvings!*

Those are at Dave Lavoiles shop in TN. The top 3 were done at the Ridgway Carvers Rendezvous in 2011 by Jeff Samudosky/horses (Will be on Saw Dogs Tomorrow) by me, Ken Packie/Indian,hawk, wolf and Tommy Craggs/Narnia Queen (also coming up on Saw Dogs). The other carvings are from Dayton Scoggins out of Mississippi. We are all Friends and we get together to carve. Inevitably your work ends up at a Buddys. I was happy to see Jeff, Tommy ,and my piece from Ridgway end up together. We created 'em in the snow and wind of a Feb in NW PA. Good Times. Be cool to see Jeff attack a life-sized horse tomorrow night on TV.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

CarverKen said:


> Those are at Dave Lavoiles shop in TN. The top 3 were done at the Ridgway Carvers Rendezvous in 2011 by Jeff Samudosky/horses (Will be on Saw Dogs Tomorrow) by me, Ken Packie/Indian,hawk, wolf and Tommy Craggs/Narnia Queen (also coming up on Saw Dogs). The other carvings are from Dayton Scoggins out of Mississippi. We are all Friends and we get together to carve. Inevitably your work ends up at a Buddys. I was happy to see Jeff, Tommy ,and my piece from Ridgway end up together. We created 'em in the snow and wind of a Feb in NW PA. Good Times. Be cool to see Jeff attack a life-sized horse tomorrow night on TV.


Hey ken that's so cool to here that.I'm shocked you recognized these. Dave is an awesome guy,very nice with a sense of humor. So is his girlfriend. I had a good time at his shop. Those carvings there are some of the best I've seen. I have other pics I took that day. Ken that indian/hawk you did is awesome man.are you on the show? 
Do you see Dave at all? 
I got this cedar slab from him when I was down there. I told him I was making a table 
Out of it, and I was going to e-mail him the pic, but never got around to it. Cool
Here's the table if you see him you got to show him. 



















Take it easy. 
Thanks.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I checked the schedule for tomorrows show time and it is an hour show. 2 episodes. So disregard my earlier post. 
Earlier when I checked, it was showing one show.
Hummm that was wired. 
Cool deal.


----------



## Artbytrevor (May 8, 2014)

*Colorado wood carvings*

Here's a few carvings me and my partner have done over the last few months


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I love going to that place in Townsend TN, since Dom told me about it . I just want to be present and watch it being carved. I don't have cable, so I can't see the show . Oh well.


----------

